# HELP- EGD,Rem.of Peg and Insert Of Peg



## Hopp (Aug 10, 2009)

I am totally confused as to how to code for the following:
EGD, Removal of Insitu PEG tube and Insertion of PEG Tube
Would someone please help with this?
This is what I Thought it would be:  43247 and 43246
ICD 9: Malfunctioning PEG    569.62   Thank you for helping me    DEB, CPC


----------



## DGWILSON (Aug 10, 2009)

*EGD with insertion of PEG tube*

Read the article found at http://www.gastro.org/wmspage.cfm?parm1=3395

If you do not find your answer, send an inquiry to Kathleen @ askmueller@aol.com

She is an expert GI coder.

Diana Wilson, CPC


----------

